# Shadow Walk Commercial



## Tortureklown (May 7, 2012)

Scaryeddie and I have been working hard on shadow walk and we have our commercial done a little late but we finally have it.

SHADOW WALK CITY COMMERCIAL on Vimeo

We will have it on youtube soon and on our website as soon as I can figure out how ahaha please let me know what you think


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I love when it strobes as the guy gets attacked from behind, very well put together! One criticism though is that the narration is a little difficult to hear at times. Otherwise it's great!


----------

